
A Music Teacher Played His Saxophone While in Brain Surgery - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/08/25/545710598/this-music-teacher-played-his-saxophone-while-in-brain-surgery
======
skoocda
This is somewhat common during brain surgery. If the patient plays a wonky
note (or stops playing altogether) it might be because the surgeon cut or
poked the wrong spot.

See another example from a month ago [1] where a musician had dystonia, so
playing guitar was actually a tight feedback loop for the surgeon to see if
his fingers were becoming less cramped by the procedure.

[1] [http://globalnews.ca/news/3614414/video-shows-indian-
musicia...](http://globalnews.ca/news/3614414/video-shows-indian-musician-
playing-guitar-during-brain-surgery/)

